
Not-quite-so-broken TLS – lessons in re-engineering a security protocol (2015) [pdf] - nickpsecurity
http://anil.recoil.org/papers/2015-usenixsec-nqsb.pdf
======
nickpsecurity
Github is here:

[https://github.com/mirleft/ocaml-tls](https://github.com/mirleft/ocaml-tls)

Those interested in an imperative implementation can still benefit. The method
would be to use Ocaml as a safer, reference implementation for a derivation
into SPARK Ada, a statically-checkable subset of C, or Rust. The verification
tools of SPARK or C are run on the resulting code.

